# Iowa Pro/AM



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

He was shooting the Dominator Hybrid, and was shooting it great if I might add.


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks, did you happen to notice what arrow shaft he was shooting ?
DFA


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

I didnt look at his arrows, I wish I would have now.


----------



## Sparky360 (Feb 7, 2010)

Gold Tip


----------



## acesup (Jul 4, 2008)

tripple x's


----------



## Nobody's B (Apr 9, 2009)

He told me he shot 56 i/o's on saturday


----------

